# Fixierung Aufheben



## marion (21. August 2002)

Hallo Leute

Habe folgende Frage ( Habe auch schon unter suchen nachgesehen,
aber ich finde nichts .)
Habe ein Bild eingescannt und die Ebene ist jetzt fixiert , sodaß ich es nicht bearbeiten kann .
In den Bedienungsanleitungen steht , wie man eine Ebene fixiert , aber
nicht wie man die Fixierung wieder aufheben kann .
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen .

Danke im Vorraus 
Marion


----------



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Markier alles (Strg + A ) und schneide es einfach aus.
Mach ein neues Dokument auf und füge es ein.
Das sollte gehen


----------



## marion (21. August 2002)

Habe es gerade ausprobiert , aber leider 
ist das Schloßsymbol bei dem nachsten Dokument auch
vorhanden .


----------



## addïct (21. August 2002)

Doppel-Klick auf die Ebene und ok drücken. Fertig!


----------



## marion (21. August 2002)

Das geht auch nicht habe ich schon versucht .
Genau wie mit der rechten Maustaste auf Ebeneneigenschaften .
Das ist alles nur grau genau wie das ganze Ebenen Menü.


----------



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Das, was ich gesagt habe, müsste funktionieren.
Probier es statt Ausschneiden mal mit Kopieren.
Mach eine neues Dokument auf und füge es ein.
Das muss funktionieren.

Dann müsstest du das Bild als eine neue Ebene haben.
Nun kannst du wenn du möchtest es auf eine Ebene reduzieren und dann hast du das ganz normale Bild und kannst es bearbeiten.

Jetzt müsste das mit dem Doppelklick auf die Ebene funktionieren


----------



## drash (21. August 2002)

ist das bild indiziert??
dann bild/modus/rgb oder cmyk


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2002)

Verwendest Du als Importformat vielleicht BMP?

Oder beim Befehl: Datei - Neu ?

Wie scannst DU ein, über Twainmodul(Treiber) von PS oder extern und öffnest dad Bild in PS?


----------



## nanda (21. August 2002)

ich denke, drash wird recht haben. das problem hatte ich letztens auch.


----------



## Nino (21. August 2002)

Ja das stimmt schon.
Jetzt haben wir viele Varianten gehört was man machen kann.

@marion
Such dir eine aus =)


----------



## Mythos007 (21. August 2002)

Klick mit der rechten Maustaste auf die bisher gesperrte
Ebene - danach wählst Du in dem darauf erscheinenden Kon-
textmenü den Menüpunkt "Ebene duplizieren" (klick mit der
Linken Maustaste) - und tataa - nun kannst Du Deine Ebene
wieder nach Deinen Vorstellungen bearbeiten ... bis d. d. M.


----------



## ephiance (22. August 2002)

egsagt =)
oder du markierst deine ebene und drückst strg+j
oder du markierst deine ebene drückst strg+a und danach strg+v


----------



## marion (22. August 2002)

Hallo Freunde

Erst mal danke an alle .
Das Problem . war das das Bild im Bitmap Format war habe es jetzt nochmal eingescannt und als RGB übergeben .
Danach war es Problemlos möglich eine neue Ebene zu erzeugen und die 
gesperrte zu löschen .

Danke nochmal

Marion


----------



## Giovanne (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe auch das gleiche Problem aber alle Kommentare halfen nicht ! Ich kann Fotoshop sogar schließen, wieder öffnen, ein komplett anderes Bild als jpg Datei öffnen und es läßt sich nicht bearbeiten...

Hilfeeeee


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mach mal bitte einen Screenshot inklusive deiner Ebenenpalette.

Alex


----------

